# Argco Pipe Tools



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

https://www.argco.com

Anyone use them before? Make threaders, pipe tools etc..


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I checked out the strut catalog , looks like some useful stuff in there. Haven't heard of them before.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I've purchased from ARGCO before. Their products are go. If the price was right, I didn't hesitate to buy. I believe they originally concentrated on the fire sprinkler market.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll have to check them out. They got a Arkansas warehouse which is in my back door. They seem to have quite a bit of stuff, some looks to be Ridgid copies.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

They stock Ridgid made as well as their own brand.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks like Chinese knock off of Ridgid stuff. I'll stick to the real thing.


----------

